# Custom Cwc



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Just put in a special order to Roy for this mod.









Can't wait to see how it turns out in real.

This is my feeble attempt using MS Paint.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Looks good


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice orange hand Hakim


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That doesn't look bad at all!


----------



## Owen (Mar 14, 2003)

Looks good.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> That doesn't look bad at all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Careful Stan..............careful

Your G10 syndrome may be set to flare up big time!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Griff said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > That doesn't look bad at all!
> ...


Don`t worry Griff an emergency medical team is on standby 24/7


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Just received a picture from Roy this morning of the actual watch done and shipping today


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Looks perfect!! Hakim

Roy has done a superbl job

Regards

Bry



hakim said:


> Just received a picture from Roy this morning of the actual watch done and shipping today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm getting a bit faklempt (choked up, emotional).


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Cue: best Spock voice;

"It's a G10 Stan - but not we know it!"









Live long, and prosper.

Cool watch Hakim, nice job Roy.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Very nice Hakim and Roy









Stan take your yellow pills and go and lay down, you`ll be alright in a little while


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks guys!

Understand that watch has been posted so really looking forward to receiving it.

What color Nato strap do you think it will loog good in? Green or grey? Can't decide....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hakim said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Understand that watch has been posted so really looking forward to receiving it.
> 
> ...


Hakim how about something with a bit more colour?










For example....

*CWC W10 usually known as a G10 *










BTW _this_ strap is 19mm and therefore fits the watch perfectly


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the input Mach.

Just received the watch. Great job Roy!









The orange seconds hand that Roy painted is the perfect color. It really stands out and gives the watch an added ooomph! I love it!

The watch is also very light and confortable on the wrist.

Just one question. Am I only limited to nato straps for this watch or do the bars come out? Can I use a 2 piece strap?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Looks great









As for straps,the bars do not come out.It should not limit you though.Try a Flieger,or a Bund style.Jason has his on a genuine Bund and it looks very cool









Roy may also be able to obtain open ended leather straps?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Looks great Hakim.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hakim said:


> Thanks for the input Mach.
> 
> Just received the watch. Great job Roy!
> 
> ...


Your welcome Hakim









They are really nice watches and the orange second hand does look good


----------

